# Original Battlestar Gallactica



## Languatron (Nov 21, 2004)

_link removed by moderator_


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Visit a new message board!!*

Please can you stop spamming links to your site mate.  You could at least have the decency to hang around and aquaint yourself with the members of this site first.  Perhaps an introduction to tell us a little about yourself.  

P.S.  Do you look anything like Christina Aquilera?


----------



## Languatron (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Visit a new message board!!*

Sorry about that. My intent is not to spam. I'm trying to break the Internet myth that the Ron Moore "Galactica" series is wildly popular (it is not). Only through Geurrilla marketing tactics has Sci-Fi Channel given the impression that Moore's production is popular.

I have been a "Battlestar Galactica" fan since 1978. I like the original series. I think that Ron Moore's production is nothing more than a "Star Trek" sequel series advertised with the "Galactica" brand name in its title.

I don't look like Christina. I'm male, and I am in love with her however.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Visit a new message board!!*

The last statement, I can understand.

I have never watched the new Battlestar Galactica series but was a massive fan of the original.

Why do you feel so passionate about this new series?  You come across as being a scorned ex employee.  Do you think that the subject matter of your forums will draw enough people?  I personally believe that it is very narrow, and will struggle to draw more than a few angry ex employees of the sci-fi channel.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Visit a new message board!!*



			
				Languatron said:
			
		

> Sorry about that. My intent is not to spam. I'm trying to break the Internet myth that the Ron Moore "Galactica" series is wildly popular (it is not). Only through Geurrilla marketing tactics has Sci-Fi Channel given the impression that Moore's production is popular.


The best way to convert people or at least to get your ideas out there is to show them.  Create a discussion here instead of trying to make them go somewhere else to discuss it.  I've edited out the link from your post.  Feel free to air your arguments against the new version and for the old version.  I'd suggest posting that in the TV forum though, more interested people will be more likely to see it.  Tell us what you like or dislike about the old and new versions - be as detailed as you wish.  There are many here who are avid fans of this, that or the other and don't hesitate to inform the rest of us of their views.  All views are welcome as long as they are done in a respectful manner.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Visit a new message board!!*

I've edited the thread title, from "Visit a new messageboard!" to "Original Battlestar Galactica", as it better reflects the discussion now.


----------



## Michael (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't know what the new one is like, since it hasn't come on yet. I really liked the old one, although other people I know loath it with a passion. Except for the style of those old TV sci-fi's, and the horrible acting, I can't figure out why.  I mumble it off and say that I loved the story.

I'll give Sci-Fi channel's version a chance, just because its supposed to be different. The problem is, they really hyped "Earthsea" and that left me feeling shortchanged. They've been hyping BG for at least half year (at least, it seems that way). I hope I'm not disappointed again.

Although, I must say that so far I'm happy with what they're doing with "Stargate: SG1" and "Atlantis."


----------



## D6Veteran (Dec 21, 2004)

The original Battlestar Gallatica wasn't that great imo.  I mean I only watched it to pacify my Star Wars angst.


----------



## Quest (Dec 30, 2004)

I did like the original show.  I watched the new one and was disappointed.  I thought it was boring, to tell the truth. 
I'll probably watch the new series since it's something new.  I hope it's better than the pilot, however.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 3, 2005)

i keep missing it. meh


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 3, 2005)

my son insists on watching scooby do or monsters inc at the same time. i tape them, but don;t  seem to get around to watching them.


----------



## Lidora (Jan 12, 2005)

i liked the mini-series, a bit cheesy, but i thought it was good for a beginning.  i mean, think of how star trek tng was during it's first episode, not so amazing.


i'm excited about the premiere on friday and will certainly be watching it.


and the old series really wasn't that spectacular.  just a cheesy tv scie fi show, which is perfect in some cases and annoying in others.


----------



## Genus (Jan 28, 2005)

I loved the original series, bought it on DVD the day it came out and watch it every now and again to relive happy childhood times.

 The new series is a better science fiction production with incredible cinematography. I think as remakes go they have done a great job and would class it as the original Battlestar Galactica for grown ups.


----------



## Hotjets (Feb 2, 2005)

I never liked the original series. I'm not sold on the new one yet, but think that it has promise, and may end up being quite good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 11, 2016)

The original  Pilot film was very good, The problem was that they couldn't maintain the the quality of the show much beyond the Pilot. The network wanted to capitalize on the Star Wars phenomena . Even though its number were decent, the cost of producing the series proved to be prohibitive.


----------

